# Do You Let Your Dog(s) On The Furniture?



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just wondering if you allow your dog(s) on the furniture or not







Any comments welcome! I'd like to see why or why you don't if you'd like to post that, too!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My house is way too small not to allow them on the furniture and it's very hard to snuggle and rub bellies while watching tv when they are on the floor.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Its probably not good, but I want my girl to cuddle with me on the couch, and in bed! But she won't! She'll lay on the couch with me for a minute, but then jumps off, and if we tell her up on the bed, she might jump up for a minute, but does this silly down on her paws move where she looks like she's a football player reciever trying to fake a move and get past someone, then jumps off really quickly. Hard to describe, I should try to tape it!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

The boys are allowed on the sofa, but not the beds.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't allow my dogs on any furniture. When invited, they act as if the furniture was made of jello. They can't seem to get comfortable and look like they are doing it only because I told them to. It makes me feel sorry for them to see them trying to be good but being miserable. They just are not comfortable on furniture. I can also lay down on my couch without dog stink just inches from my nose.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we allow our dogs on all of the funiture. our Grey Hound broke her leg so she doesn't jump on the funiture anymore. our Shep just started getting on the funiture within the last two months. the other day my GF came into the living room and said "ok, who's going to get up"? Loki was on the futon chair and i was sprawled out on the sofa. Loki and i looked at each other as if to say "well". Loki looked so comfortable untill i didn't want to disturb him so i got up. i went into the kitchen. when i came out of the kitchen Loki was on the sofa with my GF. i told him to get off of the sofa and go back to the chair. he jumped down and returned to the chair and i sat on the sofa. my GF and i both laughed because he seemed to understand what i was saying.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

They are allowed on the furniture. They also know the command "off". Our furniture isn't fancy. We actually bought a leather couch because of dog hair. My biggest priority is they 'off' if we need them too.

The bed is a little different. While I love sleeping with them, a queen size bed with DH and I plus two big dogs is just not feasible. When one of us is working, they are allowed up. If I go to bed early, they will come up with me. When DH comes to bed, he doesn't even have to tell them to get off, they just leave. I guess they realize the rule is two humans=no dogs.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yukon is not a furniture dog, he will get on the couch (sneak on the bed) when I invite him but will only stay for a couple of minutes and then get off.

He prefers the cold, hard floor to sleep/rest on.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

My girls are allowed on the furniture after they learn how to ask. Because they are potential service dogs, I have to be careful not to teach them any habits that may be offensive. (I would happily share furniture all the time) Perhaps, though, this makes them very respectful? Ilan chooses to this day to remain on the floor through the whole night, although she may come up to snuggle for an hour or so. She has, however, developed an interesting habit of pulling my blankets off in the middle of the night to cover herself with while sleeping on the floor!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wish I had never let them start, I just steam-cleaned the couch(microsuede) and the water coming up was really dirty. I keep blankets on the couch and it was still dirty. I am getting the carpets cleaned on Sat and if they have time, I will have them clean the couch again and scotchguard it. The dogs get on the bed to snuggle, but they don't sleep with us. So now I have to re-train them to stay off the couch, especially with the cooler wet weather that will be starting soon.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I said "sometimes". Honestly if I'm not on it, I really don't care if they are. I know both dogs lie on the couch when we are gone, and Coke will sleep next to me when DH has night shifts. When I'm on the couch, they are off. My furniture was selected with animals in mind, so I'm not worried about keeping it spotless. I have several cats and they treat my couch and bed like their personal thrones!


----------



## javaluuver (Mar 5, 2003)

The boys are only allowed on the couch on certain parts, they have their "spots" ... and they don't go on the other parts - smart boys! They are allowed on the kids beds, but rarely go there, usually just lay in their rooms - Tho during the winter they will sometimes snuggle on the bed, probably cuz it's a lil warmer lol


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Yup.

Reich is allowed on the livingroom furniture. She loves to cuddle up with me. She gets off when told, so I don't mind at all. 

She has slept in bed with me. Hubby is gone sunday-thursday...I get lonely LOL 
Currently she isn't permitted upstairs though. I have two young cats who's safe haven from the prey-drivey girl is the 2nd floor. The more skittish of the two will be going to live with my mother soon..and Leo, the male, isn't really afraid of her. If the cat doesn't run, she just wants to sniff. With him, she may be able to go back upstairs eventually. 

Sieg will be, once he's a bit older and will move when told.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

They can get up if they want. I don't want them on my bed though. 

Mace will get on the bed to wake me up but won't stay up there. 

Normally they all stay on the ground.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockMy girls are allowed on the furniture after they learn how to ask. Because they are potential service dogs, I have to be careful not to teach them any habits that may be offensive.


Just a thought and personal opinion.......Asking to be on the furniture sounds like an offensive habit for a service dog. Don't you think they should learn to wait to be invited?


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

no well on the back room's bed and wini can come on my bed, once she is housbroken but other than that no


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

The bed is ok during non sleeping hours, I just keep a thin coverlet as the top cover which can just be put in the washing machine and dryer. When she was still able to jump on my bed, Sheba liked to lay there and look out the window.

While the sofas aren't ok, it never really stopped Cody or Sheba from sleeping on them when we weren't home. The older they got, the more relaxed the rules got. Cody used to prefer the living room love seat, so once she turned about 10, I just put a sheet on it and turned a blind eye.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

My big boy loves to snuggle with us, so we don't have the heart to tell him 'down'. He has bonded us from a very early age, and he sleeps with us, watches tv with us, runs with us, does everything with us, we do not mind him sitting on all the furniture in the house, he mainly only sits on the couch and on the bed. I have a really great vacuum as well so it erases all signs of pet hair, that helps too!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, we let them on the furniture and the bed. Nothing like having a GSD cuddled up to you while watching TV in the evenings.









Though of course if we tell them to get off or move to a different spot they must do so, and they're not allowed on the furniture while we're eating (we're eat dinner in front of the TV types), they have to wait until we're done.


----------



## Alretcur (Mar 14, 2006)

Our first dog as a married couple was a golden retriever who was not allowed one paw on the furniture, not even to sit on a lap. The next dog was allowed on one chair and the bed. Permission has gradually increased - now the three we have live on the furniture - we have washable covers for all couches & "their" chair; plus a light cover on the bed which is also washable. I wanted to get new bed spread a couple of years ago - to change the look. Hubby said: "who sees anything with the cover for the dogs?" 
Saved us some bucks there!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, whoever is inside at any given time is allowed on the couch in the living room, the bed, and the recliner in the study. My neandrethal teenagers have tried getting on the living room coffee table, and I drew my foot in the sand there. 

Mi casa es nuestra casa. 

I bought my leather sofa with "distressed" leather. It is only slightly more distressed now. If it was smooth and shiney like my sister's I would be having heart failure every time they came in.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Everyone is allowed on the furniture at our house. I haven't bought new furniture in ages and probably never will again. It's just easier not to worry about it.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

All my animals are allowed on the furniture. I do get irritable by the cats on counters. On the furniture, under the covers








I get the weirdest looks from the neighbours when Sandi is laying on my lap (45lb collie) outside at night. We have sling back chairs with ottomans and Sandy loves to sit on my lap when my feet are up. As it gets cooler out it's nice, very cozy, of course in the humidity of July and August hugging a panting fur coat who's hair stuck to anywhere I was sweating..........

It's their home too and I don't buy anything I don't consider the ramifications of having a half dozen animals playing on.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady is allowed on the couch if I put a blanket down and I am there, He is allowed on the bed too love snuggling with him.
Missy isn't allowed on couch but she will get in the bed with ous when we let her


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Charlie is allowed on the familiy room sofas and car seats with the cover. I would love it if he slept with us but DH won't allow it, but wait till he goes out of town for the first time....







LOL


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: vectorSketcherMy big boy loves to snuggle with us, so we don't have the heart to tell him 'down'. He has bonded us from a very early age, and he sleeps with us, watches tv with us, runs with us, does everything with us, we do not mind him sitting on all the furniture in the house, he mainly only sits on the couch and on the bed. I have a really great vacuum as well so it erases all signs of pet hair, that helps too!!


What's the vacuum???

They are allowed on the leather furniture in the TV room. But not the new furniture in the nice useless living room upstairs, that no one goes into anyway, unless we have company. 
Shadow prefers the cool floor right now. We'll see how he does with cuddles on the couch this winter. 

No dogs in the bed, that is reserved for the cat when DH is at work. The dogs have their beds on the floor. The other night, someone had gas, and my DH said why do we put up with this? Laughing?? They should be in their kennels!!


----------



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

No, my dog isnt aloud on furniture at all.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

No. She's 4 months old and still a shark. I'll let her on the furniture when she's older and has solid obedience. I dont wanna deal with the teenage phase "get off the couch" -> ignored -> try to move a huge dog off the couch lol


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes but only when invited and she has to get off when I tell her to. I like cuddles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

mego said:


> No. She's 4 months old and still a shark. I'll let her on the furniture when she's older and has solid obedience. I dont wanna deal with the teenage phase "get off the couch" -> ignored -> try to move a huge dog off the couch lol


This is how we raised Tessa, she wasn't allowed on any furniture until I knew if I told her off, she would obey. She is still only allowed on furniture when we tell her, not at her whim. It's worked well for us.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

He is allowed on the couch/futon (saving up for a nice couch but the DH just bought a ruger ) and the bed. He switches between the futon and his crate and i can tell him off without any issues 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

ksotto333 said:


> This is how we raised Tessa, she wasn't allowed on any furniture until I knew if I told her off, she would obey. She is still only allowed on furniture when we tell her, not at her whim. It's worked well for us.


I'm really glad it worked for you! Some people think I'm mean for not letting her up there, I really want to some day! but yes, definitely on/off on my terms only.
Since she's never been on the couch I dont think she realizes how comfy it is  so she hasn't really tried to get up there lol


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Nope. Ranger was not allowed on any furniture because he was being raised as a service dog. Our older dog just went along with the new rules and hasn't gotten on the furniture since we got Ranger. I love cuddling with the dogs, but I must admit that I am even fonder of being able to sit on my furniture without getting covered with dog fur. Previously I had always allowed all my animals on the furniture, but they don't seem any worse for the wear for remaining on the floor or their dog beds.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, Finn is allowed wherever he wants, but he has his "spot" on the couch, or his kennel. He wasn't allowed on the furniture for the first year, but that was more for kennel training and the fact we had 9 people living in the house and exactly nine sitting places! Once it went back to three, we put a dog bed over a stain on the couch cushion and that became his spot.

We also buy animal friendly furniture; no leather because the cats LOVE to scratch on leather no matter what we do to break that habit (sticky paper just gave us a cat wrapped in it and deep claw marks in the side of the couch) and nothing that can't be cleaned with Nature's Miracle. Micro Suede seems to be the winner. It vaccums well and doesn't hold an odor.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Yes, the dogs are allowed on the furniture/beds. Don't see a reason not to let them. Both get off if they are told to "move".


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, Lisl is allowed on the furniture. There's no one else to sit on any of it.

She also knows 'off' and will move if I tell her.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, they are allowed on furniture. We have a blanket over the smaller couch for them, but 9 times out of 10 the gsd will use the blanket on the floor. My other two will use the couch or lay by wherever I am.


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

Since kaiser has showed improvement, he is allowed on the couch, but not the chairs.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Penny is allowed on the bed when invited but not the couches


----------



## k4stles (May 15, 2013)

she's allowed on the couch, not on the bed though.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

If they could sit on the kitchen chairs, they probably would. Knuckles starts the night out in my recliner in the living room, then makes his way to the bedroom floor and eventually into the bed after my husband leaves for work. I usually find him with his head on my husbands pillow and he's outstretched the length of the bed. 










The couch... yep, it's for the dogs, too. People complain about the hair on our furniture and I tell them that the only way to get rid of it is to get rid of the animals and thats not an option... people not sitting on it is, though. 








I do, however, have blankets/quilts that are over the chairs & couch that are easily washed if we know company is coming over. That has been a lifesaver.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

A- Yes
B- Yes
C- Yes
D- Yes
E- All of the above

Any GSD I have ever has had the full run of the house. They can get on any piece of furniture or bed.....


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

Nope, it is not house policy. Specially when retraining Elist dogs for new homes.
The exception are animals that are lap sized WITH human lap (or just the head of the big ones). But none have the elevated privledge of using the furiniture. A big exception was the former therapy dog (min pin) was allowed to sleep with my son.

It is just easier to never let them up on the furniture to start ( I know..why call it FUR niture if they can't sit on it). But they usually have baskets and beds.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

I used to let the dogs go anywhere in the house they wished. My wife and I just moved in to a new place a month ago and got new couches and my wife wants to keep them as fur free as possible. They can't sit on the couches but they are allowed to sleep in bed with us.


----------

